# petit souci avec applet java



## obiwan67 (26 Janvier 2005)

bonjour

Je vous expose mon souci

TeamSpeak ne marchant pas sous osx pour le moment j'ai installé un PC avec TS dessus mais par manque de place je souhaite enlever l'écran le clavier et la souris
j'ai donc trouver un applet java qui me permettrait de piloter le PC via mon G5 mais lorsque je lance l'applet il me met des erreurs pourriez vous me dire ce qui cloche

charger : classe VncViewer.class introuvable.
java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: VncViewer.class
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(AppletClassLoader.java:162)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:289)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadClass(AppletClassLoader.java:123)
	at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(ClassLoader.java:235)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.loadCode(AppletClassLoader.java:566)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.createApplet(AppletPanel.java:617)
	at sun.plugin.AppletViewer.createApplet(AppletViewer.java:1946)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.runLoader(AppletPanel.java:546)
	at sun.applet.AppletPanel.run(AppletPanel.java:298)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:552)
Caused by: java.io.FileNotFoundException: /Users/michel/Desktop/download/tightvnc-1.2.9_javabin/VncViewer/class.class (No such file or directory)
	at java.io.FileInputStream.open(Native Method)
	at java.io.FileInputStream.<init>(FileInputStream.java:106)
	at java.io.FileInputStream.<init>(FileInputStream.java:66)
	at sun.net.www.protocol.file.FileURLConnection.connect(FileURLConnection.java:69)
	at sun.net.www.protocol.file.FileURLConnection.getInputStream(FileURLConnection.java:156)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.getBytes(AppletClassLoader.java:274)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.access$100(AppletClassLoader.java:43)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader$1.run(AppletClassLoader.java:152)
	at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
	at sun.applet.AppletClassLoader.findClass(AppletClassLoader.java:149)
	... 9 more

ce qui me surprend c'est que VncViewer.class est bien là
faut'il installer le dossier de cet aplet a un endroit spécifique ?
d'autre part je suis en réseau interne derrière un routeur faut'il ouvrir un port spécifique sur le routeur pour que cela fonctionne ?

merci

PS l'appli se trouve ici ==> http://www.tightvnc.com/


----------



## Artanis (26 Janvier 2005)

Safari ne voulait pas lancer l'applet, mais il tourne avec la commande :

%cd <chemin>/classes
% java VncViewer HOST vnchost PORT 5900

j'ai pas fait de tests intensifs, mais il semble trouver toutes ses classes...


----------



## obiwan67 (27 Janvier 2005)

avec IE il me met ça

java.lang.ClassNotFoundExeption: VncViewer.class

peux tu expliquer ton post ci dessus je comprend pas tu lance l'applet avec le terminal ?

merci


edit

j'ai essayer de faire comme tu as fais il me met ça lorsque j'entre le pass et que je clique sur ok

G5:~ michel$ cd /Users/michel/Desktop/download/tightvnc-1.2.9_javabin/classes 
G5:~/Desktop/download/tightvnc-1.2.9_javabin/classes michel$ java VncViewer HOST vnchost PORT 5900
java.net.UnknownHostException: vnchost
        at java.net.PlainSocketImpl.connect(PlainSocketImpl.java:153)
        at java.net.Socket.connect(Socket.java:452)
        at java.net.Socket.connect(Socket.java:402)
        at java.net.Socket.<init>(Socket.java:309)
        at java.net.Socket.<init>(Socket.java:124)
        at RfbProto.<init>(RfbProto.java:130)
        at VncViewer.tryAuthenticate(VncViewer.java:348)
        at VncViewer.connectAndAuthenticate(VncViewer.java:331)
        at VncViewer.run(VncViewer.java:154)
        at java.lang.Thread.run(Thread.java:552)
Network error: server name unknown: vnchost
G5:~/Desktop/download/tightvnc-1.2.9_javabin/classes michel$ 


pourrais tu m'éclairer ?

merci


----------



## Artanis (27 Janvier 2005)

Le programme java en ligne de commande est capable de lancer l'applet. Voila ce que j'ai :

[dante@iBook dante]$ cd /Users/dante/Desktop/tightvnc-1/classes 
[dante@iBook classes]$ java VncViewer HOST vnchost PORT 5900
[dante@iBook classes]$ 

Je pense que l'applet ne fonctionne pas dans les navigateurs à cause d'une erreur dans la balise <APPLET>, mais je suis pas expert HTML...


----------



## obiwan67 (28 Janvier 2005)

bon je vais continuer a remuer tout ca

merci


----------

